# Preston UK group



## Katherin (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, I have started a group in Lancashire (Preston) for social anxiety sufferers. 

We have met twice (each time there has been 3 of us) and we need more people! Anyone is welcome.  The venue is free and near the center of town.

The plan at the moment is to keep it casual and be flexible with what we do. So if you just feel like a chat with people who won't judge that's fine. Or if you want to set goals or do role playing or have 5 minutes to present then that can be incorporated into the sessons too.

For more info pm me and when I know that people are possibly interested I will also update this post.

The group is also listed on SA-UK. 

Sorry If I've posted this in the wrong place.:| 

Thanks, Kat


----------



## jamespaul (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi,

I've recently moved to Lancaster and was wondering what support there is for those who suffer with anxiety disorders. Do you guys meet regularly in Preston?


----------



## Katherin (Jun 29, 2011)

jamespaul said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently moved to Lancaster and was wondering what support there is for those who suffer with anxiety disorders. Do you guys meet regularly in Preston?


Hello Jamespaul
I am not doing this at the moment - there wasn't a whole lot of interest back in July, though a few people did come :boogie but now don't really have the time to put work into it  due to other commitments... maybe in future,

~Merry Christmas~


----------



## SAD Panda (Feb 6, 2012)

*raises his hand*

I am pretty lonely and down having just returned from 7 years living in Las Palmas (Gran Canaria) - My few friends have all moved on and I'm struggling with SAD/GAD with agoraphobia (mostly when unaccompanied) - I am looking for the support of others living with this condition so that I dont feel so useless.

I heartily endorse this product and/or service. Please let me know if it starts up again.

-Gary


----------



## DanDeerskin (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi All,

This thread looks pretty quiet as of recent months but just wanted to touch base with anyone who might be still interested in ressurecting such a group in the greater Preston area. I've just been recently diagnosed with Generalised Anxiety Disorder and I'm having significant struggles with socialising and even simply spending time out of the house - plus I'd like to chat with other people who are perhaps have similar challenges and who I might be able to learn from.

I'm a Northern Irishman living in Preston so would be happy to help with a group such as this getting off the ground in the local area. I work in the Youth & Community profession so have a little bit of knowledge in group organisation so could assist that side of things if needs be.

Nathan


----------



## Tibba (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Nathan (and all others in or around lovely Preston),

I'm still very interested in setting up a group, although Nathan you may be more skilled in doing this by the sounds of it, which is great! 

I'm open to anything really, whether it just be an informal meet-up or a more structured type of event. I have had very little luck in finding any group meetings at all in the Preston area, but I think once we got something started hopefully others in our situation may join too. Especially if we got the message out there to others who maybe aren't on this forum.

Perhaps we could start by arranging a meeting for in the new year? Katherin mentioned a free venue in the center of town where she used to host her meetings, but I am unsure as to where this could be. I can certainly look into it, though. 

Let me know what your ideas are, Nathan, and anyone else who (fingers crossed!) sees this post. It'd be really great to finally get some support in this area, I think there is potentially a lot of people it could help.

Amber.


----------



## DanDeerskin (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Tibba,

I agree so much with your last line, if only people knew about such a group as we are discussing I would have no doubt that numbers attending would be significant.

To begin with an informal meet-up would be probably the way forward, core group members could get to know each other as well as plan for the longer-term. We'd have to be focused on creating a really safe space, particularly if we went for a more structured approach. People may share quite confidential information but we'd have to remember that it's about peer support and not the place for professional support.

Also, in my opinion a group should be open to those who have (or feel that they have) to deal with any anxiety disorder, not necessarly those with a formal diagnosis or those dealing with social anxiety. My diagnosis is not Social Anxiety Disorder and social anxiety is certainly not my main challenge (although it is enough of a challenge for me!!) so if such a group specifically dealt with SAD, it would rule out people such as me who could probably benefit so much from it.

Let us know if you get anywhere with potential venues Tibba and I will see what I can find too when I return from Northern Ireland.

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## Tibba (Dec 12, 2012)

I agree an informal meeting would be best to help put these ideas together, and also am very much in agreement with your last statement. Anxiety usually goes hand in hand with other conditions, after all. 

It may be best to wait a little while till we are all settled back into our usual daily lives after the holidays, but i'm very eager to get going as soon as possible.

Happy new year, I hope 2013 will be a good year for us all


----------



## julieboo (Apr 30, 2013)

hi nathan,just seen this group and read your story,im in same postion i have chronic anxiety and struggle 24/7 every day going out is a nightmare,so i no how you feel,feel free to chat anytime,julie


----------



## DanDeerskin (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi again everyone,

There are a number of support groups currently in place in the Preston area including an Anxiety one on a Wednesday night an a new OCD one setup on a Monday which meets every fortnight. I'm a member of the Anxiety one but if you would like information on either group then please private message me and I will forward the information to you.

Nathan


----------



## Mukata (Aug 12, 2014)

*Support group in Blackburn or Preston*

Looking for a support group in Preston/Blackburn area. Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------

